# PS 2 Mausproblem

## bearcat

Hi,

wenn ich zu doof zum Suchen bin, möchte ich darum bitten, das man mir einen Link gib, falls mein Problem schon zur Genüge behandelt wurde ^^ ... danke...

Nun aber zu meinem Problem:

Ich verwende Gentoo Linux 1.4 mit dem Kernel 2.6.1 ... grade vor kurzem gezogen und installiert. Nun stellt sich mir aber folgendes Problem: Nach der Installation von X konnte ich meine Maus nicht verwenden. Sie befindet sich auf einem PS2 Port und die Tastatur ebenfalls. Der Rechner ist neu und die Maus funktioniert (zumindest unter Windows).

X wirft keine Fehlermeldungen aus und ein 'cat /dev/psaux' funktioniert nicht. PS2 Mausunterstützung habe ich in den Kernel einkompiliert. Ich weiß einfach nicht weiter.

```

<*> PCI PS/2 keyboard and PS/2 mouse controller

...

[*] Mice

<*> PS/2 mouse

```

```

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

...

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulat3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse1: Buttons: 3

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

```

Ich habe diverse Protokolle bei der X Konfiguration verwendet, aber nichts half. Wenn mir jemand helfen kann, wäre ich dankbar.

Grüße

----------

## Coogee

Ich habe auch eine PS/2-Maus und einen 2.6er Kernel.

Probier mal das:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   #Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/mice"   # USB

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/misc/psaux"

   Option      "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

   Option      "Buttons"       "5"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

```

----------

## bearcat

Funktioniert nicht, da ich kein /dev/mice/psaux hab... wenn ich es durch /dev/psaux ersetze funktioniert es auch nicht...

----------

## ruth

hi,

prüfe doch bitte folgende punkte in .config:

```

  CONFIG_INPUT=y

  CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

  CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

  CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

  CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

```

vielleicht doch was vergessen?

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Coogee

 *bearcat wrote:*   

> Funktioniert nicht, da ich kein /dev/mice/psaux hab... wenn ich es durch /dev/psaux ersetze funktioniert es auch nicht...

 

/dev/misc/psaux

----------

## bearcat

also die Config ist so, wie du sie beschrieben hast @rootshell

und /dev/misc/psaux funktioniert ebenso nicht @Coogee

----------

## Coogee

Rootshell und ich haben alles beschrieben, was nötig ist, um die PS/2-Maus zum Laufen zu kriegen. Bist du sicher, daß mit der Kernel-Installation alles geklappt hat?

----------

## bearcat

Eigentlich schon. Der Kernel hat komplett kompiliert und ich hab ihn komplett, wie in der Installationsdokumentation angegeben ins boot Verzeichnis kopiert...

Ich hatte vergessen anzugeben, das ich XFree 4.3.0.1 verwende, aber ich denke nicht, das es daran liegt... Ich weiß einfach nicht weiter...

ich habe versucht nen Game Kernel zu kompilieren, aber der stürzte immer wieder beim kompilieren ab, und ich konnte nicht herausfinden, woran es liegt...

einen anderen Kernel habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht ausprobiert...

----------

## ruth

hi nochmal,

eine idee hab ich noch:

stelle sicher, dass du in /etc/devsfd.conf folgenden eintrag hast:

```

# Create /dev/mouse

LOOKUP          ^mouse$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink misc/psaux mouse

REGISTER        ^misc/psaux$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname mouse

UNREGISTER      ^misc/psaux$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink mouse

```

danach wird die luft dünn...  :Wink: 

deinen kernel hast du korrekt installiert? bootest keinen alten?

gruss

rootshell

----------

## bearcat

ähm, ja, die Einträge sind vorhanden...

und zum Kernel und die Version:

Es ist der erste Kernel, den ich selbst kompiliert hab, und es ist der einzige Kernel auf dem Rechner, da der andere wie gesagt immer mit Fehler geendet hat...

Zum Installieren des Kernels bin ich direkt nach der Installations Anleitung von Gentoo vorgegangen...

deshalb verwundert es mich auch irgendwie, das es nicht funktioniert...

----------

## Coogee

Um nochmal sicher zu gehen:

Hast du für die Kernel-Installation folgendes gemacht?

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make

mount /boot

make install (oder den Kernel per Hand nach /boot kopiert)

make modules_install

und in /boot/grub/grub.conf den Kernel eingetragen
```

----------

## ruth

oki, mach folgendes:

```

# dmesg | grep mouse

```

und

```

# dmesg | grep input

```

dann installier doch bitte mal gdm; erfolg / miss - bitte mit fehlermedung hier...

der relevante teil der XF86Config wäre auch interessant...

dann könnstest du mal statt ACPI APM in der kernel backen;

du könntest auch versuchen, USB support für DOS im BIOS zu deaktivieren.

auch kernel-upgrade mal versuchen...

gruss

rootshell

----------

## bearcat

also für den Kernel hab ich folgendes gemacht:

```
 make && make modules_install
```

Dann habe ich ihn ins /boot kopiert, zusammen mit System Map und Konfigurationsdatei

und in Grub.conf steht er auch drin, da ich ihn sonst ja nicht booten könnte  :Smile: 

dmesg | grep mouse liefert folgendes:

```

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

```

und dmesg | grep input liefert:

```

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

```

der gdm wird grad kompiliert mit seinen weiteren 41 Packages...

meine XF86Config bei der Maus hat folgenden Eintrag:

```

Identifier "Mouse1"

Driver "mouse"

#Option "Protocol" "Auto"

#Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

Option "CorePointer"

Option "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

Option "Buttons" "3"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

```

Am Anfang waren es halt die auskommentierten Dinge und vorhin habe ich noch Coogees Vorschläge integriert, die leider ebenfalls nichts halfen...

Und wie mache ich ein Kernelupgrade? Ich dachte, ich hätte den aktuellsten?

Vielen Dank, das ihr euch Gedanken macht...

----------

## Coogee

Letzte Idee meinerseits:

Steht in deiner XF86Config-4 in der Section "ServerLayout" ebenfalls InputDevice	"Mouse1".

Theoretisch könnte man nämlich mehrere Mäuse definieren...

PS: Wenn Du eine Maus mit Mausrad hast, dann gib unter "Buttons" 5 an, damit (wenn es einmal doch noch funktionieren sollte) auch das Mausrad geht.

----------

## bearcat

ja, mit dem Anhang "CorePointer"

vielen Dank für den Tipp mit den 5 Buttons

----------

## bearcat

gdm an sich ist installiert und läßt sich starten, zeigt keinerlei Fehlermeldung, doch die Maus funktioniert immer noch nicht...

----------

## ruth

hi,

bitte ned schlagen jetzt, aber ich habe mich verschrieben vorhin..

nicht gdm sollst du emergen, sondern gpm...

```

*  sys-libs/gpm

      Latest version available: 1.20.1

      Latest version installed: 1.20.1

      Size of downloaded files: 558 kB

      Homepage:    ftp://arcana.linux.it/pub/gpm/

      Description: Console-based mouse driver

      License:     GPL-2

```

hoffentlich liest du das noch vor der installation deiner 41 pakete - das hat mich nämlich stutzig gemacht...

sorry for that,

gruss

rootshell

----------

## bearcat

okay... gibst mir noch nen Tipp, wie ich gdm samt der anderen 41 Packete wieder herunterbekomme? *smiles*

gpm hab ich mit folgenden Parametern mal gestartet:

```

gpm -m /dev/mouse -t ps2

```

Habe versucht meine Maus zu bewegen, aber der Mauszeiger für die Konsole bleibt aus, oder hat GPM einen anderen Sinn? *lächel*

----------

## Mac Fly

 *bearcat wrote:*   

> okay... gibst mir noch nen Tipp, wie ich gdm samt der anderen 41 Packete wieder herunterbekomme? *smiles*

 

Schau mal in /var/log/emerge.log

Pakete deinstallieren mit emerge -C

----------

## toskala

meine ps2 maus hängt an /dev/psaux

aber ich hatte dieses problem bei einem rechner den ich kürzlich installierte auch, aus wundersamen gründen funktionierte die maus nachdem ich X mit xf86cfg konfiguriert hatte, mit xf86config nicht.

probier das mal aus

----------

## Inte

Auf meinem Notebook hat das Touchpad auch erst nicht funktioniert. Nach stundenlangem Kopfzerbrechen bin ich darauf gekommen, daß es funktioniert wenn ich psmouse als Modul einkompiliere und in der /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 manuell eintrage.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Gekko

Vielleicht bist Du eh schon selbst auf die Idee gekommen:

Wenn alle Stricke reissen probier mal eine andere Maus ranzuhängen. Vielleicht ist sie einfach nur kaputt?

LG, Gekko

EDIT: Sorry kann nicht lesen!!! Ich überlas dass die Maus unter Windows funktioniert.

----------

## bearcat

@toskala

Das mit xf86cfg hat leider nicht funktioniert

@Inte

Danke für den Versuch, ich hab jetzt psmouse als Modul geladen, aber ein cat /dev/psaux bringt auch kein Ergebnis

----------

## bearcat

ich hab gerade versucht mit genkernel einen genärischen Kernel zu erstellen...

aber da funktioniert die Maus ebenso nicht...

genauso wie meine Netzwerkkarte, was ich nicht sonderlich prickelnd finde...

...

langsam geb ich's auf...

----------

## Coogee

Ich habe mal Dein XFree86.log mit meinem verglichen und konnte feststellen, daß sie sich sehr ähneln. Nur am Ende steht bei mir noch: "(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded".

D.h. Deine Maus wird anscheinend von XFree doch erkannt.  :Question: 

Bitte, poste doch mal Dein komplettes XF86Config-4...

----------

## rmn18ct177

moin moin.

hab hier nen ähnliches Problem wie @bearcat,da mus ich auch garnicht mehr weit ausholen,vieleicht bin ich nur nen Stück weiter unzwar hab ich den Kernel 2.6.3 mit PS2 Maus versucht,gut Maus wird erkannt,nur arbeiten kann man wirklich nicht damit,sie springt wahlos hin und her,wenn man sie berührt,haänge hier mal den Log drann vom XFree86

```

(**) Option "Protocol" "PS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "PS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

(**) Option "Buttons" "3"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SetClientVersion: 0 7

```

hier noch mal die die XF86Conf der Inputsection

```

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

 Identifier   "Mouse1"

 Driver   "mouse"

 Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

 Option "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

 Option "Buttons" "3"

 Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

```

vieleicht hat ja wer noch ne Idee dazu,ansonsten werd ich nen Adapter für USB solange verwenden,bis das Problem dann gelöst ist.

mfg rmn18ct177

----------

## kairo

Hi,

will keinen neuen Thread aufmachen und grätsche mal hier auch mit 'ner Frage dazwischen.

Habe seit gestern auch den kernel 2.6.3-r2 am laufen. Soweit sogut.

Maus geht auch. Nuuur. Ist die Geschwindigkeit bzw. Beschleunigung ist 

im Vergleich zum 2.4.22 irgendwie zu hoch.

In der XF86Conf habe ich nix geändert. Da müsste sich das aber ändern lassen oder?

Im Kontrolzentrum unter KDE geht das ja, aber XFCE4?

XFree86.0.log:

```

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SetClientVersion: 0 7

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

XF86Config:

```

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZaxisMapping"   "4 5"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

#von mir

Option "CursorShadow" "true" 

    Option "CursorShadowAlpha" "60" 

    Option "CursorShadowXOffset" "2" 

    Option "CursorShadowYOffset" "2"

#von mir

EndSection

```

mfg und so

----------

## Inte

 *kairo wrote:*   

> Soweit sogut.
> 
> Maus geht auch. Nuuur. Ist die Geschwindigkeit bzw. Beschleunigung ist 
> 
> im Vergleich zum 2.4.22 irgendwie zu hoch.
> ...

 

Versuch's doch mit einem

```
nano -w ~/.xinitrc
```

und trag folgendes ein:

```
xset m 2 2
```

Die Beschleunigung kannst Du mit den beiden Argumenten anpassen.

```
To set mouse acceleration and threshold:

         m [acc_mult[/acc_div] [thr]]    m default
```

Gruß, Inte.

----------

